# Pop Rock Guitar Solo



## Philippe Paquet (May 21, 2016)

Hello !
Here's my new video 
It's a pop rock guitar solo. I really enjoy trying out different styles.

Hope you like it !






My youtube channel :
Philippe Paquet


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Liked that. Nice phrasing. Maybe a little long for my tastes. I particularly liked the faux ending (0:28), then you launch right back in.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I enjoyed it.


----------

